# Help. Plants Dying



## naimitsukai (May 31, 2005)

shit! the ends of some of my leaves is turning yellow, one plant has edges of plants starting to curl towars center of leaves and has leaves curlin towards stem. one plant had a leafe fall off. but atleast half my plants have at least 3 leaves that have yellow tips. this happened after i sprayed soap insecticide, not sure if their connect. HELP!!!


----------



## naimitsukai (May 31, 2005)

im also wondering if i use miracle grow, would it fix it or burn it. i looked at the grow abuse guide, but it looks like it could multiple things.


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 31, 2005)

What kind of soil are you using ? Does it have nutes in it ? If not, it might be that the roots are not geting enough air. Did you mix it with perlite ?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 1, 2005)

The day after you spray with insecticide you should spray with plain water, but I don't think that's your problem.
Miracle Grow is at the bottom of the barrel when it comes to nutes.  If you use it, use it at no more than 3/4 strength, and flush with plain water only during the last 2 weeks of flowering.


----------

